# what torts can eat mulberry leaves?



## Josh (Aug 28, 2007)

i have a huge mulberry tree out front and i just read a brief thing about someone feeding their torts mulberry leaves. does anyone know which species (if, in fact, any) can eat mulberry?
also, any idea how often they should eat it?


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Josh,
Yes mulberry leaves are fine. They can have all kinds, Ornamental as well as fruited. But easy on the berries they have way too much sugar. Like most things they like a variety however they can be fed leaves often.


----------



## greyhairedguy (Sep 4, 2007)

Mulberry is the primary green that I feed my Russians because I have acess to a lot of it. I'm always trying to find new things for them to eat, but I think they're kinda stuck on mulberry. I fed them some hibiscus leaves last week and they weren't too interested in it. They did fine with it last year, but not now. I'll try again later.


----------



## Bansh88 (Sep 4, 2007)

All my guys munch Fruitless Mulberry. We have 2 trees in my backyard. They produce SO MANY leaves. They're everywhere around SoCal. I feed them the leaves almost everyday. With other good stuff too, of course.


----------



## Jentortmom (Sep 4, 2007)

I wish I had a mulberry tree. Does anyone want to mail me some leaves?


----------



## Bansh88 (Sep 4, 2007)

If your in the Southwest States, there's a good chance you have a tree very close by. they are usually pretty big


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 11, 2007)

Here they grow like weeds. In fact in a local town I know they can no longer plant the fruited mulberries. It's against the local law.


----------



## T-P (Sep 13, 2007)

Mulberry leaves are fine for most tortoises speciallyhermanns and russians.
but never feed the berries.
They contain to much sugar and sweetness for tortoises


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 13, 2007)

lol around here the birds get them before they are even ripe.

I have watched wild ornate boxies having a feast on some that fell from a tree. They were having a pig fest. Were funny looking with those purpley faces.


----------



## T-P (Sep 15, 2007)

LOL jacquie, i wish we had wild turtles round here...id never leave the area id be so fasinating on how they live in the wild.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 15, 2007)

The sad thing is, we are starting to rarely see the wild boxies any more. It's been two years since I saw any crossing the roads. See lots of paints and snappers still however. Softshells are really common in the river that goes by about half a mile from us.

The ones here are mainly ornates with a rare few three toed crossing over from the Kansas side.


----------

